# Install Auxiliary Audio Jack in Pre-2003 325



## dbernst497 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a late 2002 325 and wanted an auxiliary audio jack. My dealer installed the factory version in the glove box, which didn't work. Afterwards he realized that my August-built 2002 won't accept the auxiliary input (apparently this is available for October 2002's and after). Is there any way of getting this to work and/or a non-BMW adapter that I can install? Also, I am interested in finding out whether people who have installed the Dension I-Pod system are happy with it.


----------



## Deakers (Mar 22, 2004)

Cheapest solution is probably to use a Soundgate or Blitzsafe adapter to convert your CD changer input to auxiliary (this is what I did). Lots of info. on this forum about this - just do a search on blitzsafe or soundgate.
Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

If you go the ice>Link Plus route, the AUX problem is not an issue. AUX is only capable of an Audio-in feed, you cannot control the iPod through this connection.


----------



## mdembski (Nov 29, 2004)

I have an early 2002 325 wagona nd installed the icelink and am VERY happy with it. Installation only took about 45 mintues.


----------



## elserviola (May 9, 2005)

dbernst497 said:


> I have a late 2002 325 and wanted an auxiliary audio jack. My dealer installed the factory version in the glove box, which didn't work. Afterwards he realized that my August-built 2002 won't accept the auxiliary input (apparently this is available for October 2002's and after). Is there any way of getting this to work and/or a non-BMW adapter that I can install? Also, I am interested in finding out whether people who have installed the Dension I-Pod system are happy with it.


Does anybody know if swaping pins 2 and 3 of the original BMW connector solves the problem for 3-series built before october 2002? Or are there other technical llimitations to this issue?

I've read something about this in the forum but I am not really sure. :dunno:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

elserviola said:


> Does anybody know if swaping pins 2 and 3 of the original BMW connector solves the problem for 3-series built before october 2002? Or are there other technical llimitations to this issue?
> 
> I've read something about this in the forum but I am not really sure. :dunno:


Do you have NAV? If not, you need to swap the head unit. If you have NAV, you need a new BM53 radio and you need to run a new cable from the radio up to the head unit. The pin swap was because the first few weeks of MY2003 production had the NAV harness mis-wired.


----------



## elserviola (May 9, 2005)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Do you have NAV? If not, you need to swap the head unit. If you have NAV, you need a new BM53 radio and you need to run a new cable from the radio up to the head unit. The pin swap was because the first few weeks of MY2003 production had the NAV harness mis-wired.


Thanks for you answer Terry.

No, I don't have a Nav. I just have the BMW Professional Radio with the hi-fi (10 speaker) audio system. It was factory installed in September 2002. So, according to what you say, I need to swap the head unit. But -- please excuse my lack of knowledge -- what is the head unit?  It is not the radio, right? :dunno:

Thanks in advance. ;-)


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

elserviola said:


> Thanks for you answer Terry.
> 
> No, I don't have a Nav. I just have the BMW Professional Radio with the hi-fi (10 speaker) audio system. It was factory installed in September 2002. So, according to what you say, I need to swap the head unit. But -- please excuse my lack of knowledge -- what is the head unit?  It is not the radio, right? :dunno:


I would think that a September 2002 build would be MY2003 and compatible with the Aux Input. I have an 09/2002 build (2nd week of MY2003 production) and it was compatible. Before doing anything expensive (and possibly un-necessary) I'd have your dealer escalate this to BMW tech support. They can tell from the codes on your radio whether it is supposed to support Aux In or not.

The "headunit" is the piece with the knobs and display that you see in the dash. In a non-NAV 3-series, it is the complete radio. In a 3-series w/ NAV, it is just the knobs and display (called the "boardmonitor") and the actual radio lives in the trunk.

Edit: I just noticed you aren't the orignal poster. I was assuming a MY2002 based on the original post.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

elserviola said:


> what is the head unit?  It is not the radio, right? :dunno:


 Yes.


----------



## elserviola (May 9, 2005)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I would think that a September 2002 build would be MY2003 and compatible with the Aux Input. I have an 09/2002 build (2nd week of MY2003 production) and it was compatible. Before doing anything expensive (and possibly un-necessary) I'd have your dealer escalate this to BMW tech support. They can tell from the codes on your radio whether it is supposed to support Aux In or not.
> 
> The "headunit" is the piece with the knobs and display that you see in the dash. In a non-NAV 3-series, it is the complete radio. In a 3-series w/ NAV, it is just the knobs and display (called the "boardmonitor") and the actual radio lives in the trunk.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed you aren't the orignal poster. I was assuming a MY2002 based on the original post.


Thanks for your answer. I will check with BMW Tech Support. In any case, I don't expect much luck. I bought the cable, tried it and it didn't work. Unless there is some kind of pin swaping that I can do, I am afraid it won't work. :tsk:

Does anyone know of any alternative to have an AUX input in the glove compartment without disconnecting the CD changer? :eeps:

Thanks in advance. ;-)


----------



## bokonon (Dec 25, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Do you have NAV? If not, you need to swap the head unit. If you have NAV, you need a new BM53 radio and you need to run a new cable from the radio up to the head unit. The pin swap was because the first few weeks of MY2003 production had the NAV harness mis-wired.


I have a 2002 530i with NAV. Like the 325 (which was the original model being discussed in this thread), it has a BM53 radio in the trunk. Because of problems with the radio, I am having the BM53 replaced under warranty.

Terry (or anyone), am I correct in reading the above quote to mean that I will be able to plug the aux adapter available from BMW directly into the new BM53, which will then give me an aux jack in the trunk? I could then run a cable with stereo minijacks on each end from the jack in the trunk into the cabin to plug into an ipod, etc.?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bokonon said:


> I have a 2002 530i with NAV. Like the 325 (which was the original model being discussed in this thread), it has a BM53 radio in the trunk. Because of problems with the radio, I am having the BM53 replaced under warranty.


Not all replacement BM53s are Aux/Sirius capable. I'm not sure of the specifics. It is more likely that a replacement BM53 supports Aux, though.


> Terry (or anyone), am I correct in reading the above quote to mean that I will be able to plug the aux adapter available from BMW directly into the new BM53, which will then give me an aux jack in the trunk? I could then run a cable with stereo minijacks on each end from the jack in the trunk into the cabin to plug into an ipod, etc.?


Not quite. The pins are active on the radio module, but you'll need to supply the mating pins in the harness connector. You can either use the BMW Aux adapter and change the connector, or make your own (note that there are some passive parts in the cable needed for noise reduction and for the radio to detect that there is an Aux input installed). There is a schematic somewhere - might be here, might be on the Yahoo! BMWNAV group.

Does your NAV screen have a "Mode" button? You'll need that to cycle through the various inputs. I think some older units just have a "CD" button, but I'm not sure about the 5.


----------



## bokonon (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply Terry.

I'm aware that different BM53 modules have different capabilities. While I'd love to get a Sirius capable unit, I would still need to upgrade my nav computer from MkIII to MkIV to be able to install Sirius. Hopefully I'll at least get an Aux capable unit. And yes, my nav screen does have a Mode button.

I found a pinout for post-2002 BM53 nav radio's on Yahoo as you suggested. It shows that the connector for the small black plug with 12 pins (x13649 plug) has 3 pins for Aux (left, right, and ground). (The pinout for the same connector on 2002 and earlier radios, like I have now, shows these same pins as being inactive.)

Am I understanding you correctly that, if I used the BMW Aux adapter, I would have to modify it (most likely removing the 3 wires from the Aux adapter plug and inserting them into the right places on the x13649 12 pin harness already in my car)? That way, when I plugged the 12 pin harness into the new radio, the Aux wires would go to the right pins on the new radio's connector?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Another possible aux in solution: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-lAA2IBDh6Qw/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=581DFBMW&s=0&cc=01 (USA SPEC Aux In)

$59.99. Just installed it. Plug & play. Works well.

Also ran across this info (though I have no personal experience with it):

http://usaspec.com/ipodbmw.htm



> Connects, Charges, Controls and Plays an iPod through BMW and Mini Vehicles
> 
> Connects an iPod to a factory radio and operates the iPod just like a CD Changer.
> 
> ...


Oh, what the heck - more links while I'm at it:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-x8H0Zse5QI8/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=227450&I=581PA10BMW&search=bmw+ipod

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-x8H0Zse5QI8/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=227450&I=119IMBMW1&search=bmw+ipod

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-x8H0Zse5QI8/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=227450&I=119ICBMW2&search=bmw+ipod

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-x8H0Zse5QI8/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=227450&I=119ICBMW1&search=bmw+ipod


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bokonon said:


> Am I understanding you correctly that, if I used the BMW Aux adapter, I would have to modify it (most likely removing the 3 wires from the Aux adapter plug and inserting them into the right places on the x13649 12 pin harness already in my car)? That way, when I plugged the 12 pin harness into the new radio, the Aux wires would go to the right pins on the new radio's connector?


Correct.


----------

